# 2007 23Krs



## Ktmshorty (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello all, I'm in the process of a divorce and need to establish a realistic retail value of my unit so I know how much I have to give my soon to be X so I can still enjoy my Roo with the kids. Any idea on a price that would move it quick if I were to sell it.

Thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I would recommend working with NADA value. Prices can vary greatly depending on where you live, but this is at least a recognized valuation. In this case it looks like 11,200 low retail and 13,500 average retail


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For a quick sale use the whole sale pricing, not retail or private sale.


----------



## Ktmshorty (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies guys....now if the divorce process would work this quick I'd be on the road back to happiness!


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

Ktmshorty said:


> Thanks for the quick replies guys....now if the divorce process would work this quick I'd be on the road back to happiness!


Did you sell your unit? If not, how much are you asking and where are you located?

Thanks,
Scout


----------



## psugrads (Feb 7, 2007)

If you are looking, we have a 2007 23krs and are located near the Pittsburgh airport that we are going to put up for sale. We are the otigianl owners and it is in excellent condition. Used about 3-4 times per season.


----------

